# Purple Panda Labs - finished oils



## Skeeto (Jun 27, 2020)

Purple Panda Labs review​Can we get some solid non-shill/non-bs opinions on these guys? I know they are a website and not the optimal source - but I must say I’m intrigued by purple panda labs and they have quite the thread on meso.

i notice they have a “Monkey King” offering as well as “Stealth International”. Moreno interested in Stealth but would welcome experiences/opinions on MK.


----------



## German89 (Jun 28, 2020)

I don't know anything about their gear.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 28, 2020)

Purplepandalabs​They are one of a few that look very legit over on Meso for sure. Never tried them but I might if they weren't strictly crypto currency.


----------



## Skeeto (Jun 28, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> They are one of a few that look very legit over on Meso for sure. Never tried them but I might if they weren't strictly crypto currency.



I thought cryptocurrency was a good thing? Wouldn’t that be the prerable method of payment?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 28, 2020)

Skeeto said:


> I thought cryptocurrency was a good thing? Wouldn’t that be the prerable method of payment?



is that the same as bitcoin? i tried purchasing that shit once and just ended up with a headache.


----------



## German89 (Jun 28, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> is that the same as bitcoin? i tried purchasing that shit once and just ended up with a headache.



Get used to it because that's what society is leaning towards.  I had to do it once time and didn't understand it but... once it's all connected you should be able to get through it

Bitcoin.. Now XRP.  I keep trying to make time to learn more about it but, get distracted.

Bitcoin took off in the UGL world about 6 years ago.


----------



## Trump (Jun 28, 2020)

Use Coinbase once your set up it’s easy to purchase things with crypto currency. I don’t know a thing about purple panda though


----------



## StrangerPins (Jun 28, 2020)

Crypto is the safest method for you the customer and the seller and while it can seem daunting at first it is really simple once you educate yourself and to do so there’s numerous guides online. PPL I’ve piped up before as to my experience and tbh it’s been a year or so since I’ve dealt with them but I found them just as,if not more, professional than most Chinese online businesses.  There’s only a handful of companies I’d use to import and not feel like I’m rolling the dice and PPL are at the top of the list, saying that it’s still a risk and even the best laid plans can come unstuck.


----------



## StrangerPins (Jun 28, 2020)

P.S raws would be better to import.


----------



## Skeeto (Jun 28, 2020)

Is brewing as easy as it looks...save the clean environment that you have to be certain to maintain?


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 28, 2020)

Skeeto said:


> I thought cryptocurrency was a good thing? Wouldn’t that be the prerable method of payment?



I'm just not going there. I'm with Gibsonator...way too much of a headache. I'm old fashioned anyway. I can't even stand cell phones :^ /


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 28, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> is that the same as bitcoin? i tried purchasing that shit once and just ended up with a headache.


 i feel u coin base is the worst thing ever and u can lose money while u are just making a payment i lost 300$ waiting for money to sit their waiting period and bitcoin stock going down...not worth it


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 29, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> i feel u coin base is the worst thing ever and u can lose money while u are just making a payment i lost 300$ waiting for money to sit their waiting period and bitcoin stock going down...not worth it



Do what i do. Keep the base bit of crypto in the wallet you got for free from doing the videos and answering questions then just load your wallet right before you make a purchase. You may make a little or but you lose nothing.


----------



## Skeeto (Jun 29, 2020)

But going back to Purple Panda Labs...you thread thiefs...any opinions?


----------



## Jin (Jun 29, 2020)

Skeeto said:


> But going back to Purple Panda Labs...you thread thiefs...any opinions?



I thought they had issues with LE relatively recently.


----------



## Skeeto (Jun 29, 2020)

LE? Law enforcement?


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2020)

Skeeto said:


> LE? Law enforcement?



Yes 

10 chars


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 29, 2020)

Skeeto said:


> LE? Law enforcement?



Lettuce Enanthate


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jun 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> I thought they had issues with LE relatively recently.



Correct, they've had a good few issues to say the least.

There product is also not shipping anywhere particularly fast depending on where you are. People like Panda because its an international source. Theres people who haven't got their gear and ordered in mid April. PP is quite responsive though if contacted so there's that


----------



## Rigorhead (Jul 7, 2020)

There's always risk involved with buying illegal substances. I don't think there's any more risk buying online than there is buying from a guy you met at the gym. Again, anytime you buy something illegal you're taking a risk


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 7, 2020)

Rigorhead said:


> There's always risk involved with buying illegal substances. I don't think there's any more risk buying online than there is buying from a guy you met at the gym. Again, anytime you buy something illegal you're taking a risk



I disagree. I can find the guy at the gym if he scams me. If an internet source scams me, I am fuked.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 7, 2020)

I would never buy online.  I hear there is a 40% confiscation risk.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 7, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> I would never buy online.  I hear there is a 40% confiscation risk.



I'm not sure where you might have heard that. There is a risk but from what I understand it's only around a few %.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 7, 2020)

I might add it probably depends on where it's shipping from and to. Some likely have higher risk than others.


----------



## Jin (Jul 7, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> I would never buy online.  I hear there is a 40% confiscation risk.



That’s not the reason I’d shy away. There are domestic online sources too. Basically no chance of confiscation.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> That’s not the reason I’d shy away. There are domestic online sources too. Basically no chance of confiscation.



If I ship to someone; it would only be domestic as well and it would only be via regular mail because they don’t scan. Also, as a precaution, wrap up in aluminum foil just to be safe.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Lettuce Enanthate


LMFAO that’s great


----------



## Wonderworld (Aug 28, 2021)

Yes. Cyrpto btc all the same.


----------



## weightlossburn (Aug 29, 2021)

PPL appears to be currently struggling to get orders completed.


----------



## In2Deep (Sep 8, 2021)

Trump said:


> Use Coinbase once your set up it’s easy to purchase things with crypto currency. I don’t know a thing about purple panda though


Like Trump said. A little effort you can set up pretty easy. I use cashapp to buy then trasnfer to Samourai to use for purchases. If I can set that up anyone can.


----------



## Harley 9626 (Sep 8, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> is that the same as bitcoin? i tried purchasing that shit once and just ended up with a headache.


Me too can’t figure it out


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 8, 2021)

Skeeto said:


> But going back to Purple Panda Labs...you thread thiefs...any opinions?


Never heard of um?


----------



## Brian Newman (Mar 26, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> is that the same as bitcoin? i tried purchasing that shit once and just ended up with a headache.


what I can say is bitcoin is one of the cryptocurrencies.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 26, 2022)

Skeeto said:


> Purple Panda Labs review​Can we get some solid non-shill/non-bs opinions on these guys? I know they are a website and not the optimal source - but I must say I’m intrigued by purple panda labs and they have quite the thread on meso.
> 
> i notice they have a “Monkey King” offering as well as “Stealth International”. Moreno interested in Stealth but would welcome experiences/opinions on MK.
> 
> View attachment 13166



It looks homebatched, ie not from a legit lab. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tonyapples (May 5, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I would never buy online.  I hear there is a 40% confiscation risk.


That’s nonsense


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

tonyapples said:


> That’s nonsense


----------



## tonyapples (May 5, 2022)

Usps deleviery men are the biggest (unknowingly) drug dealers on the streets. USPS requires warrant or at least probably cause to search. Domestic shipping — Barely any risk; international slightly more risk but not enough to change your behavior


----------



## Vladtheinjector (May 6, 2022)

Skeeto said:


> Purple Panda Labs review​Can we get some solid non-shill/non-bs opinions on these guys? I know they are a website and not the optimal source - but I must say I’m intrigued by purple panda labs and they have quite the thread on meso.
> 
> i notice they have a “Monkey King” offering as well as “Stealth International”. Moreno interested in Stealth but would welcome experiences/opinions on MK.
> 
> View attachment 13166


Ive used their dom. Line and int. The u.s line oils were a little crashed, some capsules were unevenly filled but we're legit. Ive recieved they're $te@lth int and reg int. All was legit. I like how they're hgh frag comes in a 10 vial pack. I used to switch off between frag and hcg quite a bit from ppl all legit. Their monkey n king anabolics was solid too. The vials were fucking gnarly too. In the shape of a gorilla


----------

